# 3-29-2014 and 3-30-2014 Trout, Flounder, & Red Fish



## Reel Sick (May 4, 2009)

We went both days Saturday and Sunday we took my boat on Sunday, caught 15 - 20 trout each day here is some pictures of some of the bigger ones. All fish caught on live bait, every fish was released accept for the flounder that came home for dinner.:thumbup:. I know I'm going to hear crap about blacking out the background but we fish tournaments and can't afford to give up locations. Thanks for checking it out.


----------



## Fire&FishFighter (Dec 27, 2012)

How much did the trout on the 6th pic weigh? Legit stud! Congrats


----------



## GROUPERKING (Sep 28, 2011)

Nice bunch of fish !


----------



## Capt. John Rivers (Jul 28, 2012)

Congrats on some really good fish, as soon as the Sheepshead bite and spring break is over I'll be back out on the flats bowing up on some trout too, can't wait to toss some lures on the flats.
Thanks for sharing, glad to see the trout bite picking up.
Tight Line... John


----------



## inshorecatch (Oct 1, 2007)

nice fish I know that spot


----------



## Reel Sick (May 4, 2009)

Fire&FishFighter said:


> How much did the trout on the 6th pic weigh? Legit stud! Congrats


5 pounds on the Mustad digital scale. Thanks for checking them out guys.


----------



## trophytroutman (Mar 13, 2014)

Some nice trout.


----------



## fsu alex (Aug 3, 2011)

Those are some fine trout! Good job buddy!


----------



## kilroy1117 (Mar 11, 2013)

Gorgeous specks man. Wow.


----------



## TeaSea (Sep 28, 2013)

Looks like you had a good day. Very nice fish for sure!


----------



## Lexcore (May 5, 2012)

WOW Photo shop to the max, I hope you all did not fish out all the fish in the water1 :no::no::no: Wow that is a very secret spot! :no::no::no::thumbdown::thumbdown::thumbdown::001_huh::001_huh::shifty::shifty: Tight Lines!


----------



## tailfisher1979 (Jan 24, 2012)

Since you guys are big tournament guys you should fish with the Emerald Coast Redfish Club. They fish one tournament a month at random locations on the gulf coast in a summer long series. Good group of guys and some of the top Redfish guys around to test your skills against. They have trout calcuttas too. Check out the website at www.theredfishclub.com.
P.S.-You can always take pictures facing away from the shoreline you are on. It keeps you from having to blackout the entire picture of a nice fish.


----------



## driver (Sep 24, 2009)

nice fish good job


----------



## panhandleslim (Jan 11, 2013)

That first photo, with the photo shop job, makes you look like the Dark Angel.


----------



## Kim (Aug 5, 2008)

Hey you need to turn off the GPS on your phone, IRFanView shows the exact GPS location of each of your pics!


----------



## Kim (Aug 5, 2008)

Dang I was just kidding!


----------



## Reel Sick (May 4, 2009)

Kim said:


> Hey you need to turn off the GPS on your phone, IRFanView shows the exact GPS location of each of your pics!


I'm a computer guy I would hope I wouldn't forget something silly like that lol


----------



## SPECtacle (Aug 18, 2013)

Nice haul!


----------

